# Need some help with flatties



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I live in the canton area so its real easy to hop on 77 and hit up the southern lakes. What I want to know from the fisherman in the Tappan, Saltfork, Clendening, Peidmont, Senecca, and Leesville areas as to which is best for a bank fisherman to concentrate on? I tried most of these lakes last year unsuccessfully. I know that they're there, but I feel like I need some new tactics. Or am I wasting my time with the lakes when I should be looking to the lower tusc/Muskingum? I say that because I feel like I can read a river much easier than a lake. Cover is much easier to spot, and spots that I feel like should have fish are usually within reach. Now saying that before I go to any lake I Study the maps, and use google earth to locate fishable spots. I usually concentrate on the creek beds if they run close to shore and there is a place to fish from, bridges also. Is there something else I should be looking for when lake fishing for flathead? im also looking for advice on what baiting techniques work best for them, live bait off bottom or under a bobber? And finally does anyone have experience fishing for them at wolf run? I stayed there a couple years ago and it seamed like it may be a sleeper lake, but that's just a guess.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Beach city dam has em.and easy to catch with the right taccticcs

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

I live near all those lakes and fish them all. It takes time. Unless someone is dumb enough to give specific spots they do well in out, it just takes time. Tappan is getting harder to get good ones in since the local paylake is lining it so much, but still a good lake. My PB came from there near the church. (47.5 lbs) none of these lakes have much for creek beds outside of the bridges due to siltation. 

Keep your eye out for the guys that set up with 8-10 rods each lining a bank at some of these lakes. It'll give you a good idea of places to try. Once they start biting, I'll share any info I can outside of exact spots.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Funny you should say that, I've been down there 3 out of the last four days channel cat fishing. Do you have better luck at the spillway or up top by the bridge?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks any info would be greatly appreciated. I don't want anyone's exact spot, just want to know which lake has better numbers of them. Are they still stocked at all? Or are we left with whatever's naturally there/old stock.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> Thanks any info would be greatly appreciated. I don't want anyone's exact spot, just want to know which lake has better numbers of them. Are they still stocked at all? Or are we left with whatever's naturally there/old stock.


not sure on stocking. Tappan has the most bank access with Salt Fork having some good bank access too. As far as numbers, it's a crap shoot. Just because you don't hear about as many at one compared to another doesn't mean much of anything.


----------



## cwc61 (Feb 23, 2014)

Try the ohio river,its an hour drive from the canton area.We fish the river every weekend in the summer,have a camper there.We catch many flatheads.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

What about wills creek, we tried there last october, used several methods for flatties and all we came away with was an 8 pound channel and i got a nice bowfin off a gold fish, but after it got dark the bite just dropped off for the night, im thinking it was the lateness of the season, from what ive heard that place is a flattie goldmine


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

behole said:


> What about wills creek, we tried there last october, used several methods for flatties and all we came away with was an 8 pound channel and i got a nice bowfin off a gold fish, but after it got dark the bite just dropped off for the night, im thinking it was the lateness of the season, from what ive heard that place is a flattie goldmine


Not really a gold mine unless you get on the creek and fish some good spots. It holds nice flatties, but the nice ones are few and far between now at the hard hit holes. the dam used to be real nice when you actually had to work to get down to the spillway. Too many idiots take everything out with the assumption there is an endless supply too. just like all places though....time will produce. October is when a lot of guys catch their largest flatties of the year. Takes time. With time you learn and so on


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

behole said:


> What about wills creek, we tried there last october, used several methods for flatties and all we came away with was an 8 pound channel and i got a nice bowfin off a gold fish, but after it got dark the bite just dropped off for the night, im thinking it was the lateness of the season, from what ive heard that place is a flattie goldmine


I've been there wasn't to impressed with it. Snaggy as all h**, and as someone else stated, I thought that it would be better if you could fish other parts of the creek. However it seems to be mostly private property. As for the lake behind the spillway I'd like to know where that is. All I saw was one big two foot deep puddle.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

That does bring up another question though. What is the general consensus on spillways for flatheads?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

cwc61 said:


> Try the ohio river,its an hour drive from the canton area.We fish the river every weekend in the summer,have a camper there.We catch many flatheads.


Are you talking the wellsville area or further south?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If you are just after your first flathead i would keep goin to willscreek, the numbers in there are as good as your goin to get anywhere in Ohio. Although fish over 25 lbs are scarce anymore. If your after mature flathead go to the mwcd lakes and put a lot of time in. once you learn the lakes there is no reason you should not be able to put at least a few fish over 40lbs on the bank.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

i like the wills creek spillway, only went once but it had a cool vibe about it, like theres some real nice fish hiding in it


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Wills Creek and the Muskingum... large live baits around creek mouths, old bridges, downed trees!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a spot on Seneca lakefront reserved for the week of the 4th, so I'm hoping that I can produce something big then. Last year I had a pole up and sprout some rockets. So if anyone finds a dead fish on the moon with a pole attached, that would be mine. This year's going to be different though. I got some pretty nice elite rod holder's on the way, and for extra insurance I came up with something I think is pretty neat. I'll post pics later when the wife gets home with the computer. Now I'll be able to set it and forget it, so for the 4 days I'm at Seneca there will be a line in the water. I do put lots of time in, when I go anywhere far I fish for a good 12 hours.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

glow in the dark paracord and leash







solas tape on pole















reflective glow in the dark paracord and leash


----------



## Dinkchef (Aug 6, 2012)

Winguy7, I also am a flathead enthusiast living in Canton. The best fishery I have found is the Devola Lock on the Muskingum. A little closer; Atwood, Tappan, and Piedmont all hold flatties, but my best luck has came at beach city and the Tusc river. I have a heck of a time finding anyone to go out for 12-18 hrs with me, so if your ever looking for a fishing buddy, hit me up. The flatty bite shouldn't be on too good until the beginning/mid of May. Suckers, chubs, bluegill or bullheads make phenomenal bait. One hint about beach city; it took me 3 years to figure out how to fish it. I suggest going there with someone who knows it the first time. That little hole also holds nice channels, largemouth and smallmouth. It's also a great place to net shad, carp and buffalo for bait. Good luck to you!


----------



## J.L. Lyons (Mar 4, 2014)

Salt fork has some real nice flathead. Your best bet is early may in 3-6 feet of water.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

J.L. Lyons said:


> Salt fork has some real nice flathead. Your best bet is early may in 3-6 feet of water.
> View attachment 94272


Thanks for tip! I will definitely be doing that here soon. Fished tappan twice in the last week, atwood, and beach city. Not one bite on cut shad, blue gill, liver, or xl size creek Chubs. I never did have any luck during the day though. Can't wait till it's warm enough to enjoy night fishing.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Easy flatts.sink. a live bluegill along the wall at beach city dam spillway.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome advice vide, thats where i got my first and only fish this year so far, it was about a 2 pound channel took all day to catch, but it was worth it, in march


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

winguy7 said:


> Thanks for tip! I will definitely be doing that here soon. Fished tappan twice in the last week, atwood, and beach city. Not one bite on cut shad, blue gill, liver, or xl size creek Chubs. I never did have any luck during the day though. Can't wait till it's warm enough to enjoy night fishing.


fishing this early can be productive. my buddy caught one a few weeks ago. and my cuz caught one Sunday with me. both came from lakes in 6 foot of water. try down sizing your baits and use cut shad on a rod. most guys dont think they will bite this early but there are a few out there that will.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> fishing this early can be productive. my buddy caught one a few weeks ago. and my cuz caught one Sunday with me. both came from lakes in 6 foot of water. try down sizing your baits and use cut shad on a rod. most guys dont think they will bite this early but there are a few out there that will.


I totally agree. Even more so after watching the video of the michigan state record pulled ththrough the ice. I do have a creeping feeling the night bite is starting just haven't braved one yet. Last saturday would have been perfect, but I had already planned on fishing Sunday.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I doubt the night bite has started in the mwcd lakes, local rivers yes. we catch 99% of our flathead in April and early may between 3pm and 6 pm.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Also I thought that I would let everyone know that I talked to the dam tender"Dan"at beach city for awhile Sunday. He seemed like a very nice guy, and was happy to see me fishing. He is currently clearing trails back into the woods for people to fish, installing field cams for all the crazy's, and is trying to get funding to build up the left bank for fishermen. Ohh and fixing the stairs and installing some on the lake side. So if anyone ever has a problem there just go up to the office and let him know. He's already had meetings with the sherriffs to do sting ops there. And most important that place was jumping with fish Monday morning!


----------

